

Interview with Eric Lippert - GarethX
http://blog.fogcreek.com/dev-life-interview-with-eric-lippert/

======
zaphar
Like Eric my parents bought our family a computer when I was little that came
with a copy of GW-Basic. They used their tax return for that year because we
were basically dirt poor and that was the only way they could manage it. They
saw the onrushing future though and decided that their kids should be
prepared.

It was a Tandy 1000-HX. At first I just played a lot of Gorillas with my
brother. Then eventually I figured out I could change the code in the game and
cheat. And that was the start of my lifelong love of code. Just like Eric it
was an investment from my parents that paid off in a big way.

~~~
weavie
Its interesting how now I am investing in my childs future by NOT buying her a
computer so that she learns to develop other skills before being sucked in to
the vortex.

~~~
fancy_pantser
Hahaha, so interesting!

------
ozim
"I assume that it is going to be at least twice as hard to understand the code
in the debugger as it was to write it, so I try to write it using half my
available cleverness." \- real gem for me, I'd like more people not to rise to
their maximum level of cleverness while writing code, so they can easier debug
things.

~~~
binarycrusader
Which I believe is originally a quote from Brian Kernighan:

    
    
      Everyone knows that debugging is twice as hard as writing
      a program in the first place. So if you're as clever as
      you can be when you write it, how will you ever debug it?
    

The quote attribution I found indicated that it was from "The Elements of
Programming Style", 2nd edition, Chapter 2.

[http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Brian_Kernighan](http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Brian_Kernighan)

------
brz
Wtf? Is this a typo? "My knowledge of C# has historically been narrow, and so
I am learning a lot every day."

